# Help with fuse on 2003 Fiat Ducato Rapido 786f please



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

2003 Fiat Ducato Rapido 786f
I want to buy one of the more powerful tyre pumps, one I have seen says it is 140w and obviously I can only use the cigarette lighter socket that can cope with this.
The first picture is the layout of my two sockets, but neither of them say which is just a cigarette lighter or accessory socket, if either is.
The second picture is where my manual shows the layout of the fuses behind the panel under glove box,
it says the cigar lighter/front current outlet is F44 - 20amp,
but in the third picture this is the actual layout of the fuses which do not correspond with the diagram.
I don't really want to go through all the fuses trying them one by one if possible.
Can anyone help please

Pic 1
pic 2
pic 3


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Socket out puts*

Hi the one to the left of the ash tray is the original one and should be used for the tyre pump the one on the right is probably only rated at ten amps. Have the engine ticking over when using the compressor as twelve amps will quickly lower the battery voltage and the amps will go up as the voltage goes down and the cigarette lighter socket will get quite hot


----------



## cavs (Mar 15, 2009)

Are you sure you're looking at the correct fuse box? The diagram looks to include the external computer connector, which I understand should always be accessible from the driver's door. The photo of the fuse box does not include that connector.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Both sockets are rated at 180w or 15a.The one next to ashtray is the cigar lighter proper and the other is the aux power socket that in your case someone has replaced the blanking plug (with 180w on it ) for another lighter.Heavy smokers maybe?
Anyway elsewhere on here there is post that shows you how to make the power socket live with ignition off.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

I ended up getting the Ring Automotive RAC900 Heavy Duty Air Compressor it clips to the battery ....great bit of kit



Paul


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The handbook for my 52 reg Ducato has anomalies regarding the diagrams and the fuse tables.

One way to confirm fuses is to get a 'Car Current Tester' from Maplin for about £10. You can then confirm that you have the right fuse and (more importantly), you can see the actual current (amps) when in use.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

Zepp said:


> I ended up getting the Ring Automotive RAC900 Heavy Duty Air Compressor it clips to the battery ....great bit of kit
> 
> Paul


Yes did think of one of those but after having a quick look at the battery, the positive terminal has a plastic cover over it and underneath it there is a flat plate with lots of different cables bolted to it and I couldnt see a large enough section to clamp the crocodile clip to.
I will have to go and have another look when I have more time.

the trouble is "747" that as the fuse layout is completely different, the only way I could tell which is the correct fuse would be to put something like a lamp in the cigarette lighter and pull each fuse out one by one to see when the light went out, which I didnt really want to do.
There is another fuse collection under a plate on the drivers side with a similar layout, which still does not correspond with the manual.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

PM me an email address and I will send you a series of extracts from my handbook with diagrams from my handbook and fuse details. The diagram in my book looks like the fusebox in your photo.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

For info the JTD handbook can be downloaded from the Fiat website.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

747 said:


> PM me an email address and I will send you a series of extracts from my handbook with diagrams from my handbook and fuse details. The diagram in my book looks like the fusebox in your photo.


Thanks for that PM sent.
It looks like I have been given a handbook for the previous owners newer Rapido, which explains the differences


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

For info the JTD handbook can be downloaded from the Fiat website.


----------

